# Gnome-Fest III - Los Tres Gnombres



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*SEPTEMBER 22-24, 2006

WAUSAU WISCONSIN*

Let the fun begin - https://www.gnome-fest.net/


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice.. perhaps I'll even make it to this one.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Cruel...*

and unusual punishment making this a sticky a full 8 months in advance of the event. Now I have to see this everytime I log in until the main event. It's not even warm outside...I suppose I could start sampling _all_ of the local microbrewed goodness to give them all a fair shake before I decide what to bring for the swimming pool.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

I can't seem to find out where theGnome fest will be held. Did I miss the location somewhere? More info please.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nater said:


> and unusual punishment making this a sticky a full 8 months in advance of the event. Now I have to see this everytime I log in until the main event. It's not even warm outside...I suppose I could start sampling _all_ of the local microbrewed goodness to give them all a fair shake before I decide what to bring for the swimming pool.


 Yeah, 8 months is a "bit" long for a sticky. remind me in August and we can re-stick it.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

KONA_in_SB said:


> I can't seem to find out where theGnome fest will be held. Did I miss the location somewhere? More info please.


 Wausau, Wisconsin


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*optional*



LakeRaven said:


> Let the fun begin


clothes are optional...for the ladies.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

The Gnome-Fest 3 Tres Gnombres Web-site is Updated and Live.

go to - https://www.gnome-fest.net/
(if you see the 'under construction' text........refresh the page and you'll get the new live site)

We have set up an Active.Com registration page . Visit the GF3 web-site for all the details.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Done...*

and done!


----------



## Tobias/Frost (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello... pluese accept my appology in advance for being a wiseass... but I really loved that logo you have for Gnomefest 3... and Im going to to do a t-shirt for myself with it on the chest... just for myself and no other... but that illustration had a very small flaw in my humble opinion... which I corrected in PS in a moment of hubris... so I hope you will not be mad at me... but it was a little bit wrong in some sense and it was so easy to fix... as I started this rant... accept my appology if anyone feel I steeped on some toes... but here it is in its correctomundo form...


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

I think the two-finger thing was purposeful, as in the "peace" sign. (or "victory" sign, depending on where you live...)

Personally, I think it should be the middle finger.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*September?!*



LakeRaven said:


> Let the fun begin - http://www.gnome-fest.net/


 You Gnome Fisters are sick. We may get a little excited about our gatherings but for gnome's sake it's only February 22 as I write this. Even though Spring Barbie Camp is less than 6 weeks away my BC announcement isn't even sticky yet. Heck, it isn't even WRITTEN yet!

I'll get it up soon.

And I'll post an announcement for Spring Barbie Camp soon, too.

Ba dum bum.

--Sparty

P.S. 2006 Barbie Camps:
Spring BC = March 31 - April 2
Fall BC = October 27 - 29
(TOTAL THREAD HIJACK!!!  )


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> You Gnome Fisters are sick.
> P.S. 2006 Barbie Camps:
> Spring BC = March 31 - April 2
> Fall BC = October 27 - 29


Mmmmm, freshly fisted gnome.

To be mentioned in the same sentence, thread or bessage moard with barbie camp is an honor.

g


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

looking at the gnomefest site, it looks like a SS joint. (Wow, captain obvious, this is the SS forum!) Would I be scorned if I were to bring my geary along too?

I also noticed that you have a "family" rate on the registration page, but it doesn't look like there are many "kid freindly" activities. 

Looks like a blast!


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Geared folks are more than welcome........kids.....the family rate is more for the couple that bikes together (or not). The water park option is the best bet if you wanna bring kids that are old enough to learn new cuss words, dirty jokes or imitate drunken antics and public nudity. Look at the bottom of the camping page on the GF website for info about the special room rate at the waterpark.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Either I'm blind or I can't actually find the date its held on that site.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

You're not the only one that has had that blind spot (it's at the bottom of the opening page of the site)

*Sept. 22-24, 2006

The week after Chimi-Changa
*


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Reverse Chimpanzee*

Oh, it's going to be on like Donkey Kong.

Bring your rain slickers...and not for rain.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

There's only a week left to pre register for the third installment of le Festival du Gnome. Register at http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1282137

Gnomes killed my Gerbil,

g


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gnome-Fest Laid Back Schedule*

 Friday Evening
- folks start to arrive and begin erecting Gnome City
- Pre-Registered Riders Goody Bag Pick-Up
- The ceremonial tapping of the Gnometoberfest Keg
- Take a whack at the Cliff Bar Pinata
- After Dark - at around 9 pm - mount up for a gnite-ride
- Socialize
 Saturday Morning
- Freeform fun rides - go and explore
- After mugs full of Stout Alterra Coffee Gnome-Brew - at around 10 am - there will be a Ladies (title 9) ride. 
- Noonish - Gnomellerros will gather, back at camp, to fuel up for the Enduro.
- 1-ish - Enduro - Rider Meeting followed shortly by the start.
- Post Enduro - prepare for the feast and beer swap&#8230;..kick back&#8230;..swill beer&#8230;.. 
 Saturday Evening
- Dusk - Feast and Enduro Awards Ceremony
- Dank - Chili and Homebrew Contest
- Dark - Dwarfcycle Figure Eight Death Race
- Really Dark - another nite ride? And the Dwarfcycle Awards
 Sunday Morning
- More Free-form Fun Rides
- Noonish - Clean-up Tear Down and Vamoose

 Tips for the Gnome-Fest Enduro
- Embrace the unusual&#8230;costumes, drag queens, elvis impersonators, tube tops, luchaderos masks&#8230;&#8230;etc.
- Be serious about the competition or just come along for the ride&#8230;..the enduro format offers something for everyone.
- Bring a trailmap and feel free to cut out and then back in, at any time during the Enduro.
- Have fun! We will have special recognition (prizes) for various absurd catatgories chosen at random by our panel of Gnome Elders&#8230;&#8230;.so let down your hair and ride toppless - gnomes luv da mammaries.
- This is an all abilities event, however, the beginners should feel comfortable with the use of a trailmap, so if the event goes beyond their comfort level, they can simply ride back to camp (unassisted)

 Tips for Camping at Gnome-Fest or any Parking Lot
- Bring Garbage Bags - pack out everything you pack in - we mean everything - dog poop, used condoms, punctured blow up dolls, wigs, welsh cowboys&#8230;..EVERYTHING 
- Bring Lots of Drinking Water - There is no water available at the festival grounds
- Remember your Camp Chair
- Bring Warm Clothes and a Warm Cozy Sleeping Nest (gnite-time temps will drop into the 40's)
- Bring utensils to serve your chili or the dish you are sharing with the group for Saturday Night's Feast
- Remember Firewood for the big communal fire
- Remember to shop your local brewery for some special beer to add to the baby pool Saturday after the Enduro - OR - brew up a batch of your finest barley pop and enter it in our home-brew contest.

 Things to Bring (I'm being redundant for those of us that are stoned or stupid)
Drinking Water 
Firewood (out of state firewood is forbidden due to a possilbe invasive beetle infestation)
Garbage Bags
Beer for the Beer-swap
A dish to share for the Potluck Feast
Chili - For the Chili contest (optional)
Home Brew - See contest (also optional)
Bike
Helmet
Fairy Dust
Completely Wack Costumage

 Things not to bring
Firearms
Anti-Social Dogs
Fireworks
Welsh Clowns
Perfume
STD's
Choad Monkeys
Bug infested (out of state) firewood


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*but what if....*



LakeRaven said:


> Things not to bring
> Firearms
> Anti-Social Dogs
> Fireworks
> ...


hmmm...can I light my arms on fire?
I don't have anti-social dogs, just two very gay cats
Yes, fire does work
I like Hungarian Clowns, they bite
Aqua Velva?
Condoms
Monkey Spanks?
What about flea infested rabbits from Oklahoma


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

LakeRaven said:


> *Gnome-Fest*
> gnomes luv da mammaries


What about Man Boobs? :skep:


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Anyone recommend a close airport? Milwaukee just doesn't seem close enough.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

LakeRaven said:


> Gnomes killed my Gerbil,g


We all know how you suffocated it. The gnomes just ate it.

The best airport in terms of flight options and prices is likely MSP. You've got a solid drive from there but it's a scenic route. Madison is probably the closest full service airport but options are limited, expensive and often require at least one stopover.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Seriously...I was just riding along when a squad of special forces gnomes knock me off the bike and start probing me for rodents.........Neil (that's what I name all my gerbils) was the picture of health until those gnomes got their hairy knuckles on him.

How about Green Bay Wisconsin?........Is there an airport there?



Soupboy said:


> We all know how you suffocated it. The gnomes just ate it.
> 
> The best airport in terms of flight options and prices is likely MSP. You've got a solid drive from there but it's a scenic route. Madison is probably the closest full service airport but options are limited, expensive and often require at least one stopover.


----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Green Bay airport...*

Of course we have an airport in GB... Remember we also a an NFL team! Nobody here will let you forget that! Even of they go 0 and 12!

By car it takes about an hour and 10 min to Wausau from GB! Hope that helps!


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

So I see it is too late to register online. Does this mean registration is closed?


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

FrontRanger said:


> So I see it is too late to register online. Does this mean registration is closed?


You can register at the event. $25 per person.


----------



## Sweet_Corn (Dec 30, 2003)

*Closest Airport*

CWA, in Mosinee/Wausau is no more than 10-15 miles from Ninemile. Not exactly a huge airport, but flights are usually pretty reasonable. Northwest, United and Midwest Express fly in and out.

GnomeFest weekend, Denver to CWA, $275 or so round trip.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Gettin Twitchy.*

It's like I've got gnomes burrowing into my skin. I hope there is a cure for this and I don't have to wait much more than 2.5 weeks or so.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Who wants one of these? Short Sleeve - full zip.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*I do!*

see my reply on bigwhiskeymtb.com. I'll try to drum up more support for this one too!


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Gnome-Fest Enduro Favorite Embroiled in Doping Controversy

9-7-06

Two time winner of the GF Enduro and favored to win again in 2006 - Scoutdog aka old school - has tested positive for abnormal levels of estrogen and the performance enhacing substance ENO. Enduro officials became suspicious when they noticed Scoutdog had developed D Cup breasts at last weeks WEMS 12 hour race. Scoutdog will not be able to defend his two year winning streak.....however he will act as an official at the event, due to his really sweet rack. The picture below clearly shows Scoutdog's new jumblies.


----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*D cup?*

I'd be one hot dude with D cups... 130#s, tight ass and 6 pack abbs!


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*All Boobs...*

are welcome at GF...even if they are man-boobs.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Nater said:


> are welcome at GF...even if they are man-boobs.


I have been doing a lot of extra sets on the bench, to prepare for Gnome Fest but I am Afraid that I will not be able to catch Scoutdog, with those chemically enhanced D's. I will however be gunning for enduro gold, as I have been training since last years defeat. Gnome Fest is all I have trained for, I am ready to start tapering for peak performance. I have also been extensively training my hand eye coordination, seeking out hidden gnome cards worth a sweet 10 points. I can now spot a hidden gnome from miles away. Be afraid Gnomes, it is exactly 2 weeks until we meet again.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gnome-Fest Enduro - Awards*

Top Three places Men's and Women's Enduro gets....











With










Plus










Filled With










Thanks to our sponsors

Surly Bikes
Ahearne Cycles
Premier Manufacturing of Central Wisconsin

for their generous contributions that make these awards possible.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

Be ready for anything.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

To the Gnome-Mobile, Raven!

I leave for gnomeland today......with a bus full of shwag and two huge dogs...two bikes....and a satchel full of stretchy pants. All communications for the next week will have to be conducted telepathically, for I'll be deep, deep, undercover living among the gnome population of Central Wisconny. If things get sketchy and you don't know where to turn....just ask yourself 'what would budha do?' 

See you in a week,

g


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

LakeRaven said:


> Top Three places Men's and Women's Enduro gets....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, if only I could be there. You are a man after my own heart!


----------



## hardtail6 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Yeah, we're in*

I will be there with the world's greatest soigneur and the new El Mariachi* in tow. My goal is to wear off some of the new without embarrassing myself too badly in public.

* El Mariachi is spanish for The Mariachi.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Gnome-Fest Recap here


----------



## hardtail6 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Oh well*

So much for not embarrassing myself in public.


----------



## B.S. (Jan 5, 2006)

*2007 ??*

Has a Gnome Fest 2007 date been set?

We're planning a MORC group ride at Levis around that time, and don't want to compete for the same weekend.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*be patient*



B.S. said:


> Has a Gnome Fest 2007 date been set?
> 
> We're planning a MORC group ride at Levis around that time, and don't want to compete for the same weekend.


I've yet to put the new GF Quattro website together...


----------



## B.S. (Jan 5, 2006)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> I've yet to put the new GF Quattro website together...


Did you pick the date yet?


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*rumor...*



B.S. said:


> Did you pick the date yet?


rumor has it it could be 2 weeks prior than last time. Hoping for nice weather.


----------



## B.S. (Jan 5, 2006)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> rumor has it it could be 2 weeks prior than last time. Hoping for nice weather.


Thanks!


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

GF4 - September 7-9, 2007 - 4real


----------



## B.S. (Jan 5, 2006)

bikeblackribbon said:


> GF4 - September 7-9, 2007 - 4real


That works out perfect. Thx!


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

bikeblackribbon said:


> GF4 - September 7-9, 2007 - 4real


Holy smokes!!!

Stop off in WI on the way back fro SSWC07??? This could work out pretty well for me!


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

bikeblackribbon said:


> GF4 - September 7-9, 2007 - 4real


So what's the deal??? no web site?


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah i have been getting a bit behind on a bunch of other stuff, but now thats all done and the new website will be up in the next few weeks. as will registration.


----------

